# Slashdot Games Professor, ECA Dispute Video Game Aggression Study



## Clark Kent (Nov 6, 2008)

*Slashdot Games Professor, ECA Dispute Video Game Aggression Study
By News Bot - 11-06-2008 02:03 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

Earlier this week, we discussed research which linked aggression in children with video games. The Entertainment Consumer Association responded with a statement criticizing the research, as did Christopher Ferguson, a professor at Texas Aamp;M. PCWorld sat down with Ferguson for a more in-depth discussion of the flaws with the study. In addition to bringing up the correlation vs. causation fallacy, he notes: "Even if you took it at face value, which I don't, video game violence overlaps somewhere between, based on their own statistics, a half a percent to two percent, with a variance in aggression. If you woke up tomorrow and you were half a percent more aggressive than you were today, would you notice that? It's just not much of an effect. If the author said look, there's a little effect here, maybe video games increase aggression a tiny bit, but it's not going to make anyone into a serial murderer, yeah, alright, we may argue a little bit over the methodology, though I'd still say they should've controlled for other stuff. "pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/06/0429242amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/11/06/0429242"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/06/0429242amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/QCWcgU4skbdOdH8VFZQFiNSmRM4/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/QCWcgU4skbdOdH8VFZQFiNSmRM4/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/i_KBvCSzPpU" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

